# novalife fabric cleaning



## ZoeAnn (May 30, 2011)

i have just bought a Burstner Argos and have some marks/stains on the seat covers. The Novalife fabric is supposed to be stain resitant and should only require wiping with a damp cloth. this does not seem to work, does anyone know if the covers can be washed or do you have any other suggestions/experiences?

Thanks

Zoe


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

in the past I've got stains out by covering with Whizz Oxy (or the vanish oxy powder). Sprinkle it generously over the stain and add a tablespoon or two of warm water on top and leave for 20 mins or so then add a teaspoon of water to re-wet and brush with a toothbrush before sponging off and hoover when dry.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

We unzipped ours and poured some vanish on ink stains and threw them in the washing machine, no more stains


----------

